# ,

## StasKR

,                      .
                 -      ,     .
             .    ,       -1,              .            ,        ,   -          . 
  ,                 ,      ?

----------


## 777

> ,                 ,


          .  .

----------


## StasKR

?

----------


## 777

*StasKR*,  ?

----------


## 777

-              .    2  12    .

   ,    ,        13  1995 .  49          .

       ,  ()    .            ,   ()    ().                 .

       ,            ()  ,       -22  (, )   ,      18  1998 .  88           ,     (    ).

                (, )    (  -23).

 ,                 ,      2.3        .                ,     ,       .

                      10  .

    ( ) -       3.153.26        ,          -3   - ,  -4   -  ,  -5   - ,      .

           ,       ()   ,     ,   (  -26),      27  2000 .  26         -26   ,  .

        (  ,      .)        - - .      - ,  ,   ,    ,    (, ..., , )      .       ,        .          ,     . -            (   )     (   ),    (    )      . ,         ,           ,    .

      ()                 .      ,                       ,       ..

       ,   ,              .

  ,       ,     ,     ,              .

            ,     ,  - -      .            ,        ,       ,  ,      ..     ,     (   ..., ,  )      ,   ,       ,       ,      .     ,  ,   .

          () ,       ,        .

----------


## StasKR

!

----------


## Evgenia2007

> (, )    (  -23).


, ,    -23  ?      (        ..)?        - -  ?   ,         ?    ?       -         ?[

----------


## ak4

,     - 
  ?

 ,   ?

----------

:  -     8.11.2012     8.11 2012         ?

----------


## topalov

,  .
   ,    .
..         , .  8.11,        7.11.
 . ,   ,   ,  .

----------

,   ,       ?

----------


## ElenaLev

> !


,   !!!

----------

:     -       ,        ,          . ..   30 ,   30 ,           - 1   .

----------


## topalov

> 


?

----------


## Rahsch

> :     -       ,        ,          . ..   30 ,   30 ,           - 1   .


     -    .           (  ).

,   ,          . .  47   "".         .

----------


## Alexey_tob

,    ,    ?    ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,


   ,    ,     .      .




> ?


 ,  .

----------

, ,      .     .        (   ).            ,      ?

----------


## Rahsch

**,       () ?

 .    .   ,   . 107   157: "   ,       , ** ,  ,       ".

----------

,    ( ),                             .

----------


## Rahsch

**,      **,        "  " (http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=3),        . () **.

   . 20      -  (.     28  2001 . N 119),        .

----------

